# Whatizzit?



## noggin nocker (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what kind of bird this might be?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 10, 2011)

Boy I'm not sure but those are good shots and we got some folks on here that probably know so I'll just bump it up for them to let us know. Nice shootin


----------



## deerboy (Feb 10, 2011)

may be an albino or discolored bird... but nice pics


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea I would think a albino american goldfinch


----------



## Hoss (Feb 10, 2011)

No idea, but cool looking.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 11, 2011)

Neat bird!


----------



## noggin nocker (Feb 12, 2011)

when I first saw it my first thought was a parakeet but, obviously, that is not what it is.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 12, 2011)

looks like a melanistic gold finch.  very cool find if it is !!! i have never seen a melanitistic bird but i keep hoping !!!


----------



## noggin nocker (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Feral One,
http://www.audubondallas.org/forum/showthread.php?t=895
With your suggestion on Melanistic, I did find this link  which shows the opposite of Melanistic called Leucism.  I don't know which is right, but there is a pic of a very similiar goldfinch like my pic.  I admit that I am no Birdologist so let me know what you think.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 12, 2011)

10-4 ! i guess the melanistic would be like a dark deer or a black gar like some that i have gotten while bowfishing.  i have heard the other word , but i ain't always quick to remember . either way, you found a treasure !!!


----------



## noggin nocker (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, too bad that I didn't get the pics in focus.


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2011)

noggin nocker said:


> Yeah, too bad that I didn't get the pics in focus.



I think #1 Warrants a frame,cool find!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, looks like a leucistic American goldfinch.  I hope it hangs around & you can get some more pix!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a cool find!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I learned something new thanks F1 N&N AND RIP


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 13, 2011)

Whare was the pic taken? Very cool.


----------



## cornpile (Feb 13, 2011)

That is a rare bird.Someone here in ky, took pics of two yellow male cardinals the other day.


----------



## noggin nocker (Feb 13, 2011)

I took the pics in Gordon County at a friends house last week.  Thanks for all the input.


----------

